# Vision Spinner 2



## Oupa (14/5/14)

Just to let everyone know we have the Vision Spinner II in stock. 1650mAh. Silver or Black - R400. Not loaded on the website yet, but email orders welcome.

​​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Special price at the Cape Vape Meet? Very cheeky to inquire as you are already contributing amply.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Special price at the Cape Vape Meet? Very cheeky to inquire as you are already contributing amply.



I have a feeling it's going to be juices that is going to turn my head at the meet....and some more Evods! Somebody stop me!


----------



## Oupa (14/5/14)

Of course @Matthee .... like last time most VM hardware will be sold at more or less 10% off on the day (rounded off to make it easy)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (15/5/14)

Great stuff @Oupa 
That vision Spinner 2 looks great

Just a question, does it also have that "rubbery" finish to the tube like the Spinner 1?

Incidentally, I love that finish of the Spinner 1. Comfortable and didnt get dirty


----------



## Jackson (4/6/14)

Hi
I just wanna know when you will be getting more stock of the Vision Spinner 2 Silver colour?


----------



## Oupa (4/6/14)

Just uploaded new stock @Jackson


----------



## Jackson (4/6/14)

OKay thanks and the upgraded coils?


----------



## Oupa (4/6/14)

Will be loaded on the site tomorrow


----------



## Jackson (4/6/14)

OKay awesome, thanks


----------



## Yiannaki (5/6/14)

What would be a good tank to slap onto this? Pro Tank mini 3?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (5/6/14)

Aerotank mini

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Aerotank mini
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk




Thanks bud 

Thinking of the vision spinner 2 with the aero tank mini as my 3 week no stinkies gift 

One noob question though... what type of charger would the vision spinner 2 need? Could my current twisp charger work?

Second noob question  would it be better to go for something like an MVP 2.0 instead?



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (5/6/14)

Should work fine as the threads are the same.

Its up to you if portability is not a big deal and want a 1000mah more juice then the mvp is a great choice. Otherwise if you want something small and portable that looks slick then get the vision spinner 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Should work fine as the threads are the same.
> 
> Its up to you if portability is not a big deal and want a 1000mah more juice then the mvp is a great choice. Otherwise if you want something small and portable that looks slick then get the vision spinner 2.



Thanks for the advice man.

I'm not too worried about the portability, I guess the battery would be of importance though.

I know the mvp also has VW over the spinner 2 so I'm wondering if I would be missing out on that if I got the spinner.

I think the one thing I can take from this is that I'm not ready for a new device 

Hopefully I can get a look at both at the vape meet in jhb and decide from there 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the advice man.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the portability, I guess the battery would be of importance though.
> 
> ...


You better not vape that Frenilla in a Twisp!


----------



## Yiannaki (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> You better not vape that Frenilla in a Twisp!



Haha. I won't 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman (5/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the advice man.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the portability, I guess the battery would be of importance though.
> 
> ...



I have both the vision spinner 2 and the MVP. Some days i prefer the spinner, some days the MVP. Spinners battery keeps me about a day and a half with a mPT3, MVP about 3 days. Both are awesome devices, pretty hard to choose which one I prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/6/14)

Adksuperman said:


> I have both the vision spinner 2 and the MVP. Some days i prefer the spinner, some days the MVP. Spinners battery keeps me about a day and a half with a mPT3, MVP about 3 days. Both are awesome devices, pretty hard to choose which one I prefer.



That makes my decision harder 

It's good to know that both are great devices though. Thanks for sharing man.

Btw, what tanks are u using for them? Also is there a big advantage in having VW? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That makes my decision harder
> 
> It's good to know that both are great devices though. Thanks for sharing man.
> 
> ...


Only advantage to VW over VV is that each time you change to an atomizer with a different resistance the system will automatically adjust so your power setting stays the same. With VV in such a case you have to adjust manually. In practice, thus, not much of a difference as you will not be changing resistance much with commercial tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adksuperman (5/6/14)

My main tank's are the 2 mPT3's. I also occasionally use my PT2. Funny enough, the PT2 Vape's better on the Spinner than on the MVP 

In my experience ( and I'm still a noob ) I haven't really noticed a big difference when using VW on the MVP vs the VV on the spinner. Setting the VW higher, results in a warmer Vape and the occasional dry hit( when chain Vaping )

I prefer a cooler Vape so my VW is set to between 6.5 -8.0 usually on the MVP.

The best thing would be to go to the Vape meet if possible, and testing for yourself. I took a couple of drags on a Spinner and had to get one 

And I know I'm not being super helpful??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Only advantage to VW over VV is that each time you change to an atomizer with a different resistance the system will automatically adjust so your power setting stays the same. With VV in such a case you have to adjust manually. In practice, thus, not much of a difference as you will not be changing resistance much with commercial tanks.




Ok cool. Shot for that  so if I'm sticking with commercial tanks (and I'll probably only be using one tank in any case) then it's nothing to worry about?



Adksuperman said:


> My main tank's are the 2 mPT3's. I also occasionally use my PT2. Funny enough, the PT2 Vape's better on the Spinner than on the MVP
> 
> In my experience ( and I'm still a noob ) I haven't really noticed a big difference when using VW on the MVP vs the VV on the spinner. Setting the VW higher, results in a warmer Vape and the occasional dry hit( when chain Vaping )
> 
> ...



Nah man, you've been a big help  

I'll be going to the meet on the 14th so I'll make my decision after checking out both devices then.

Hopefully both will be available for purchase on the day so I can go home with a new vaping toy regardless of my choice.

and to top it off, my first juice in my new device will be Frenilla from @Matthee 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Ok cool. Shot for that  so if I'm sticking with commercial tanks (and I'll probably only be using one tank in any case) then it's nothing to worry about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Yiannaki 
I got the MVP and the Vision Spinner 1 (not 2)
Both are excellent
I think it boils down mainly to the preference of a box shape versus a tube and how it feels in the hand. 
And the way more battery life of the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Yiannaki
> I got the MVP and the Vision Spinner 1 (not 2)
> Both are excellent
> I think it boils down mainly to the preference of a box shape versus a tube and how it feels in the hand.
> And the way more battery life of the MVP



Morning bud 

Thanks for your input. So what you're saying is. .. I should get both  lol.



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

